# PSA: super sale on fabric right now at JoAnn



## hedgehoginthetardis (Dec 5, 2014)

Just wanted to let you guys know that JoAnn has a pretty awesome sale on right now through Christmas 

All anti-pill fleece is 50% off
All flannel is 50% off
And all "character themes and sports teams" are 25% off! 

They also have a 50% off coupon (if you can manage to find a fabric in the store not on sale) on their website 

I got 4 new liners and 4 fabrics to make cuddle bags for $30! 

My JoAnn also had a lot of remnants of fleece because it is "blanket making season" so I was able to get that for really cheep too!


----------



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

Hahaha awesome thanks!


----------



## Kiwithehedgie (Oct 1, 2014)

**Check their little booklet that you can get in the mail or store. A lot of time, they have a coupon that you can use with sale items.


----------



## Artist (Apr 18, 2014)

I went to an awesome black friday sale at my joann's and I got a yard of cute hedgie flannel for $1.50!!!!


----------



## Little charlie (Dec 8, 2014)

I went to one yesterday and they had rows of fleece on sale. I built my cage last night so now I can go back and get the fabric.


----------

